# 6.3a hr10-250 Question



## jkast (Apr 1, 2005)

I notice the system information screen on my newly upgraded (to 6.3a) unit says:

"This product contains Apple Computer Inc's Bonjour network discovery protocol."

This makes me wonder about a couple things, including if network support can now be had on the hr10-250 without the hacking? Anyone know if this foreshadows anything new in network.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

6.3a "includes" networking, but without the appropriate software (telnet, FTP, etc.) loaded on it, you can't "do" anything.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

jkast said:


> I notice the system information screen on my newly upgraded (to 6.3a) unit says:
> 
> "This product contains Apple Computer Inc's Bonjour network discovery protocol."
> 
> This makes me wonder about a couple things, including if network support can now be had on the hr10-250 without the hacking? Anyone know if this foreshadows anything new in network.


Here's the definitive answer to this question:
6.3 is based on 7.xx software with some of it's goodies ( all the networking) disabled.
Tivo 7.xx software uses bonjour. The box still needs to be hacked to turn networking on.


----------

